# New material and yield



## goldscraphobby (Jan 28, 2020)

I got some new material and normally do not weight before & after but curious on this so I did.
The initial amount was 2lb 11.4oz
After AP & cleaned it was 1ib 14.4oz
Gold & some minor junk is 47.6g
The gold still needs to go through another cleaning, its a lot more than I expected. even if there 20g of junk (I don't think there is) I'll still be happy with the amount.


----------



## niks neims (Jan 29, 2020)

goldscraphobby said:


> I got some new material and normally do not weight before & after but curious on this so I did.
> The initial amount was 2lb 11.4oz
> After AP & cleaned it was 1ib 14.4oz
> Gold & some minor junk is 47.6g
> The gold still needs to go through another cleaning, its a lot more than I expected. even if there 20g of junk (I don't think there is) I'll still be happy with the amount.



What's the material, where's it from?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like cut-outs from lead frames. There were a chip manufactured in the middle of each of those frames, this is just the leftovers. Nice scrap anyhow.  

I'm sorry to say, but I think you are right and you will see a quite a large percentage of that gold disappear if you melt it or refine it. Foils could look dry but contains quite a lot of moisture and probably some nickel too. My guess based just on a hunch... 5-10 g of junk, the rest gold.

If you have a buyer that pays on gold content then you could just go on and melt it, but it's really easy to do the refining when it's foils.
I would do a final refine of this, but that's my opinion.

Göran


----------



## goldscraphobby (Jan 29, 2020)

They are the left over leads frames from a custom IC. Would love to get the scrap IC's but that is not possible.
Because of where they come from and application the plating was heavy but was only expecting a couple grams, so any loss from this total does not matter.
I will do more refining, want to get it the purist I can.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Jan 29, 2020)

I suspected that they might be lead frames. I will have to agree with Goran on the yield. My own personal guess was a bit higher at 12 grams. Would like to know the results.


----------



## teclu (Jan 30, 2020)

USSR gold?


----------



## goldscraphobby (Jan 31, 2020)

No, definitely good old USA gold


----------



## goldscraphobby (Feb 28, 2020)

Going to drop tomorrow.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2020)

Look great I hope you get a really good drop. 8)


----------



## goldscraphobby (Mar 3, 2020)

So after the first refining the total is ~39g. So lost 8.6g.
I just got another 1lb or so of the material and have it in the AP


----------



## jarlowski1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice. The powder looks great!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 3, 2020)

It does look nice. Hope you got that bit that ended up on the display of the scale.

Dave


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 4, 2020)

That's some high yield material there! Hopefully it will keep flowing in. Congrats.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 4, 2020)

FrugalRefiner said:


> It does look nice. Hope you got that bit that ended up on the display of the scale.
> 
> Dave



:lol:


----------



## goldscraphobby (Mar 4, 2020)

I did see that little bit on the scale and got it off.
I just put 1lb 2oz in AP so if it stays the yield is same (3.2%) I should get ~16g


----------

